# Trendy Reptiles website



## McEleavy (Jan 29, 2021)

Hello 👋 

Has anybody used www.trendyreptiles.com to purchase any equipment recently?

They have an item in stock that is proving very hard to get in the UK, but I’m not sure if it’s a scam site or not.

Based in Holland, but seems to ship from several international locations.

I’d love to hear any good and/or bad experience stories from these guys, so that I can make an informed decision.

Cheers, Paul 👍🏻


----------



## harry python (Sep 21, 2015)

Whether or not it is legit buying from the Eu can, if you are not careful, come with you having to pay extra costs when they arrive at your doorstep.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

McEleavy said:


> Hello 👋
> 
> Has anybody used www.trendyreptiles.com to purchase any equipment recently?
> 
> ...



Maybe if you posted details of what the item you are looking for people might provide you with alternative links.


----------



## McEleavy (Jan 29, 2021)

Hey - thanks for the advice. I decided against using the website. I managed to source the “Penn Plax Turtle Topper” from eBay. I think it’s a great basking dock and is working really well. Cheers 👍🏻


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

McEleavy said:


> Hey - thanks for the advice. I decided against using the website. I managed to source the “Penn Plax Turtle Topper” from eBay. I think it’s a great basking dock and is working really well. Cheers 👍🏻


Wish you'd said what you were after as we could have offered advice regarding basking turtles and what to use etc.


----------



## McEleavy (Jan 29, 2021)

Apologies - I should’ve mentioned it in my first post. I’ll know for next time 👍🏻


----------

